# GHETTO CHOP SHOP



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Had a bit of a ghetto chop shop on Tuesday  Simon (S16 LAD, Sindy) came over so we could do a few small jobs on his car, painted calipers, Ipod mount fitting and seats re-dying.

We decided to have a BBQ a few days before and thanks to Jacq (Simon's other half) we had some beautiful burgers to cook up, rather than eat 12 between us I invited over a couple of other locals too  dooka - Rob and GiddersTT - Paul to enjoy the cook out.

We did it on the front lawn, so it was beers and burgers proper ghetto style 

Half way through the caliper painting (cheating with a heat gun ) note Simon in the background supervising the burgers.









Brodit Ipod mount fitted, along with already installed MK1 shiftgate.









Seats after 1 pass over with the dye, Simon has some before shots on his camera, but rest assured these were the worst condition seats I had ever seen, the surprising thing was that the passenger side one was almost equally as bad - they really did look like new seats once I had finished 









dooka having just arrived for moral support 









dooka being a nobber and Paul watching on sympathetically whilst Simon continues to slave over a hot BBQ 









None of the jobs attempted were terribly technical or difficult to achieve, but the overall impact on not only the looks but usability of the car increased substantially.

The next job for the GCS is a brush polished strutbrace in Simon's and a red one in mine - these are underway and should be fitted soon 

Charlie


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

nice - where's my burgers?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

techfreak said:


> nice - where's my burgers?


In the post mate :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice job done there!

Charlie what paint did you use in the end and where from?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The GSD of the Northern Chop Shop franchise has finally opened for business i see.

Good effort to the GCC.
Stefi


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

cookie said:


> Nice job done there!
> 
> Charlie what paint did you use in the end and where from?


We used Japlac from B&Q about £6 a tin, had it years as did mine with it a couple of years ago 


stevecollier said:


> The GSD of the Northern Chop Shop franchise has finally opened for business i see.
> 
> Good effort to the GCC.
> Stefi


You what love? what is the GSD? and what is the GCC? :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

How much you selling these for again? :wink:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Looks like the Ghetto Chip Shop! :lol:


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

They only painted the drivers side calipers though. :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe the Gay Southern Division are doing it in stages..Part 2 to follow.
Steve


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

What dye did you use? My passenger side could do with some colour!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

techfreak said:


> nice - where's my burgers?












:mrgreen:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Excellent to see the trend we've set !!! :lol: :lol:

I must admit the best jobs are always done as a group like this, I know myself, matt, steve, and spen, always have a good time at syd's when work on the motors. so i'm sure the BBQ and glorous weather will mean this wil warrent repeat chop shop opening hours


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

elrao said:


> What dye did you use? My passenger side could do with some colour!


Liquid Leather scuff master leather dye and it has built in sealants  very effective

Charlie



tony_rigby_uk said:


> Excellent to see the trend we've set !!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I must admit the best jobs are always done as a group like this, I know myself, matt, steve, and spen, always have a good time at syd's when work on the motors. so i'm sure the BBQ and glorous weather will mean this wil warrent repeat chop shop opening hours


LOL I have done this sort of thing in the past many times, just not bothered to take or post up about it, I thought after you guys did it would be worth sharing every so often 

It certainly does make it easier when there are a few of you as well as combining a social occasion with some car related fun 

Charlie


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Charlie said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > What dye did you use? My passenger side could do with some colour!
> ...


Charles,

If you have another let me know, might full throttle it up there for a burger


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

frakay100 said:


> Charles,
> 
> If you have another let me know, might full throttle it up there for a burger


Will do Francesca  they were hoime made with sundried tomato and very nice they were too 

Charlene


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

Only just seen this Charlene :roll: Was a good day even if the weather didn't play ball once you lit that BBQ!!


----------

